# Minn Kota owners manual



## outlawfan80 (Apr 14, 2015)

Any one know where I can find an owners manual for a Minn Kota all terrain turbo 33AT bow mount? It was made in 1996. I've tried the company and they don't have one.


----------



## onthewater102 (Apr 14, 2015)

if you're looking for a parts diagram you should be able to find it on one of these sites

https://www.northlandmarine.com/MinnKotaQuickRef.htm
https://www.fish307.com

those are where i source parts for older TM's when a friend has one break down or one shows up in need of a little TLC for a good price.


----------



## outlawfan80 (Apr 14, 2015)

Thanks, I have found the parts book you are refering too. I would like to have an owners manual for reference.


----------



## onthewater102 (Apr 14, 2015)

does this work?

https://www.platformusers.net/rt/minnkota-all-terrain-turbo-owners-manual/


----------



## outlawfan80 (Apr 16, 2015)

Thanks for the info. Tried it but couldn't get registered for some reason. I'll keep looking.


----------

